# Unbekannte buchen ständig von meinem Konto ab!!



## Unregistriert (28 September 2007)

Hallo ich hoffe mir kann jemand weiterhelfen weil ich langsam am verzweifeln bin!!!
Seid anfang des Jahres buchen immer wieder unterschiedlichste Firmen von meinem Konton ab und behaupten, ich hätte mich bei Ihnen angemeldet.
So z.B. Erotikseiten oder SMS-Flatrates, bei denen ich mich aber mit 100%iger sicherheit nie angemeldet habe.
Ich lasse die Buchungen über meine Bank immer wieder zurückgehen (was langsam auch schon nervig ist, da es immer mehr werden).
Jetzt kriege ich aber ständig Mahnungen und Schreiben von Inkassobüros, ja selbst angerufen wurde ich von den Firmen schon und aufgefordert endlich zu bezahlen.
Jetzt wollen alle vor Gericht gehen und täglich kommen neue Firmen dazu, die von meinem Konto abbuchen.
Selbst als ich für 1 Woche das Internet abgestellt habe, kamen neue Firmen hinzu!! 
Ich weiß langsam nicht mehr weiter, wie kann ich mich schützen??
Meine Kontonummer wissen nur seriöse Unternehmen wie ebay oder amazon!!
Kann es vielleicht sein, dass sich jemand in meinen PC gehackt hat? Wie kann ich mich gegen sowas wehren?
Ich bin gar nicht in der Lage das alles zu bezahlen!!
Ich hoffe Ihr könnt mir irgendwie weiterhelfen
Liebe Grüße Stefan


----------



## Reducal (28 September 2007)

*AW: Unbekannte buchen ständig von meinem Konto ab!!*

@ Stefan, du wirst doch wohl nicht was zahlen wollen, was die (angeblich) nicht verbrochen hast? Deinen Fall würde ich pauschal als Stalkingfall einordnen - jmd. versucht dir immer wieder Pizzen unterschiedlicher Bäcker zukommen zu lassen.


----------



## katzenjens (29 September 2007)

*AW: Unbekannte buchen ständig von meinem Konto ab!!*

Hallo Stefan,



> Meine Kontonummer wissen nur seriöse Unternehmen wie ebay oder amazon!!


Dann schau Dir mal an, ob Du bei Ebay was ge- oder verkauft hast. Die haben dann auch Deine Kontonummer.

Zusätzlich empfehle ich Dir dringend, Anzeige gegen Unbekannt bei der Polizei zu stellen!

Als letztes Deinen PC neu installieren und Passwörter bei sämtlichen Onlinedingen (ebay usw.) zu ändern. Kann schliesslich auch sein, dass Du doch unbemerkt einen Schädling auf Deinem PC hast.

Natürlich nix bezahlen, was Du nicht bestellt oder in Anspruch genommen hast. Verweise die mahnenden Firmen dann auf die Anzeige.

Viele Grüße,
Jens


----------



## Altermann 100 (29 September 2007)

*AW: Unbekannte buchen ständig von meinem Konto ab!!*

Anzeige gegen Unbekannt erstatten und bei deiner Bank ein neues Konto eröffnen,das alte löschen.Sprich mal mit einem Bankmitarbeiter über dein Problem.


----------

